# DINO CAZARES's 7-string Xiphos



## 220BX (Jul 25, 2007)

i didn't know he had a xiphos too!!

if the videos dont' work, here are the links!


YouTube - DIVINE HERESY Jam Session

YouTube - Dino & Seymour Duncan Pickups


----------



## FortePenance (Jul 25, 2007)

Cool vid! Dude it looks killer and it's a nice song too.

edit//are those EMGs or blackouts? (nvm, blackouts)

here's another vid!


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jul 25, 2007)

Wow, that thing is cool! Decent song, too.


----------



## 220BX (Jul 25, 2007)

i also realised, if you look at the background there's quite a few 7's up there aswell!! awesome. he should put some more vids!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 25, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## i_love_tazzus (Jul 25, 2007)

Damn, that's cool looking! Love the satiny burgundy red finish. I like Dino Cazares even more now since he left Fear Factory. He's been getting more extreme sounding, and is probably a lot happier these days. FF was getting kind of pop-ish to me anyway... not that all pop is horrible, but anyway.

Cool tune.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 25, 2007)

i_love_tazzus said:


> Damn, that's cool looking! Love the satiny burgundy red finish. I like Dino Cazares even more now since he left Fear Factory. He's been getting more extreme sounding, and is probably a lot happier these days. FF was getting kind of pop-ish to me anyway... not that all pop is horrible, but anyway.
> 
> Cool tune.




I agree. the more i listen to him nowdays the more i am impressed. His guitar is badassed too. Hopefully with both Dino and Mohammad playing 7 string Xiphos, they'll release one. I'd pre-order that shit pronto, just like i did with the S7 


Also, notice his Xiphos has a neck pickup!
And that second vid, he totally confirms the 2 size options of the Blackouts. Sweet. That made my night \m/


----------



## Cancer (Jul 25, 2007)

Can you identify the Strat-ish Ibanez in the pic with those wonderful NORMAL sized 7 string actives?


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 25, 2007)

Damn. Am I the only one the videos won't play for?


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 25, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> Damn. Am I the only one the videos won't play for?



They dont play in the embedded thing on here for me (Some in the other thread do) but if you go to quote them, and copy the URL, it works fine.


Can- Its probably one of Dino's LACS. Otherwise, i'd say its just a matte black 7620.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Jul 25, 2007)

That video (jam session) was brilliant!Really impressed with this band just a shame the album isn't out til the end of august over here  DAMN the 7 string xiphos looked good aswell.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 25, 2007)

Neat, except that I think the audio was just the studio track minus Tommy  I noticed a neck pickup! I wonder if Dino actually uses it.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jul 25, 2007)

Never liked Dino or FF, but that song fucking rips...I've completely changed my preconceptions


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 25, 2007)

I didnt really care too much for Dino till i saw the 7th heaven vid. His attitude in that was just the coolest. I've actually warmed up to the older fear factory. Not so much post-dino FF though. i like Asesino, Brujeria & of course Divine Heresy is badass.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jul 25, 2007)

I think it may be that the first time I really saw FF was with COW, I'd never reeeally listened to them before, but I saw them with him and 


bleh

anyway...DH es at FF IMO


----------



## yevetz (Jul 25, 2007)

This pups are in Schecter C-7FR ? Or other?


----------



## -K4G- (Jul 25, 2007)

thats sick man!!! 7-string xiphos?? you kidding me??


but sadly i know ibanez wont make it a production model till year 2020.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 25, 2007)

I´m getting more and more impressed by this man. I might even have to get the divine heresy album now.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 25, 2007)

yevetz said:


> This pups are in Schecter C-7FR ? Or other?



nope, not the same pickups, but those are active duncans, yes


----------



## yevetz (Jul 25, 2007)

MF_Kitten said:


> nope, not the same pickups, but those are active duncans, yes



You know on which guitar installed pups like Dino use?


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 25, 2007)

i think you mean what guitar has the same pickups as Dino uses...
What 7... as i know there is no production 7 model with Blackouts ... 

You can buy them separately ...


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 25, 2007)

VEGETA said:


> i think you mean what guitar has the same pickups as Dino uses...



Technically, I think that's wrong, too 

But yeah, no current models come stock with them. You can just get some aftermarket when they come out (soon), though.


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 25, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> Technically, I think that's wrong, too



Why ? 

Sometimes its hard to understand what others are writing..


----------



## technomancer (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice vids. I may have to pick up a set of those Blackouts to try out since they won't require routing


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 25, 2007)

VEGETA said:


> Why ?
> 
> Sometimes its hard to understand what others are writing..



Well, you were correcting his grammar, but I think what you corrected it with is also grammatically incorrect.  No big, just messin' with ya.


----------



## Pauly (Jul 25, 2007)

This thread has win written all over it, great vids!!!!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 25, 2007)

I liked the lead work in that song, but I'm not a fan of "machine gun" style or whatever it's called rythms. Also it is fucking BAD ASSED AS FUCK that they actually decided to release the Blackouts in a normal sized 7 string housing. I think they look sexy as fuck in that pic they show in the video. Also the bigger Blackouts look better than EMG IMO, even though there's not a whole lot of difference. Maybe it's just the lettering.


----------



## yevetz (Jul 25, 2007)

Guys sorry I know I know ....my English is shit...but now I have no money and time for some English lessons .........

Thanks for answers


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 25, 2007)

yevetz said:


> Guys sorry I know I know ....my English is shit...but now I have no money and time for some English lessons .........
> 
> Thanks for answers



Dude, i can understand you fine. You get along way better in my language than i ever could in yours.


----------



## 220BX (Jul 25, 2007)

will dino be using custom blackouts modified for him like his EMG 707DC or will he be using the standard ones?


----------



## technomancer (Jul 25, 2007)

220BX said:


> will dino be using custom blackouts modified for him like his EMG 707DC or will he be using the standard ones?



I would guess the standard ones since they pretty much developed the seven string blackouts with his input...


----------



## your_mum (Jul 25, 2007)

they probably are his signature pickups, like the livewires are mustaines.


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 25, 2007)

rather ... NOT


----------



## Gamba (Jul 25, 2007)

so, did you really liked this blackout pickup? I mean, I have an emg 707DC and it sounds waaaaay better than this seymour IMO. Dino's tones in obsolete and digimortal are just perfect.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 25, 2007)

Dino Rules!!!!


----------



## Shawn (Jul 25, 2007)

Very nice. Cool vid!


----------



## auxioluck (Jul 25, 2007)

Good stuff. A little repetitive at times, but definitely worth buying. Respec', Dino!


----------



## Rick (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm uploading both vids to my laptop. All those guitars in that vid made me cry.

That guitar looks like a 7320 to me.


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 25, 2007)

So Rick .. hows your GAS level ?


----------



## Rick (Jul 25, 2007)

Ask my proctologist.


----------



## Decipher (Jul 25, 2007)

That guitar looks sick as fuck!! I love the colour/finish!!! It would be nice to see a production model similar to, but who knows what Ibanez is up to.....

I'm really getting interested in those Blackouts though. Just from Dino's tone (which sounds great to me) I've been getting pretty interested. And especially seeing as they'll be in the smaller size so I can drop into my K7...... I guess I'll just have to wait and see how much they'll cost.


----------



## mat091285 (Jul 25, 2007)

Any Idea where the 7th Heaven Ibanez Video can be viewed?  



Metal Ken said:


> I didnt really care too much for Dino till i saw the 7th heaven vid. His attitude in that was just the coolest. I've actually warmed up to the older fear factory. Not so much post-dino FF though. i like Asesino, Brujeria & of course Divine Heresy is badass.


----------



## Naren (Jul 25, 2007)

I personally never have ever liked anything Dino did in Fear Factory (it always struck me as kind of boring), but his stuff in Divine Heresy is just AWESOME. After hearing a lot of it, I'm thinking of picking it up. The drums are amazing and the riffs are just plain kickass. Much more of a death metal sound in there and I'm loving it.  The solos were pretty sweet too (something I've never thought Dino was very good at, considering most of his previous solos had sounded incredibly boring).

And that 7-string Xiphos looks sweet.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 25, 2007)

man that part of the jam session at 1:35 just rules

^ I agree that fear factory is boring


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 26, 2007)

His xiphos looks like its 27"??


----------



## Ryan (Jul 26, 2007)

Man i cant wait until the standard sized Blackout 7s drop..


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 26, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> His xiphos looks like its 27"??



All of his LACS 7's are 27", so probably.


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 26, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> All of his LACS 7's are 27", so probably.



Ah - that makes sense as to why a .52 works so well for him. Thanks


----------



## Naren (Jul 26, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> Ah - that makes sense as to why a .52 works so well for him. Thanks



 Indeed! I thought all his guitars were 25.5" scale and that maybe it was his pickups and the way he played (super light touch) that made a .52 sound so tight and stuff, but it's gotta be the 27" scale! (I have a .59 on my 27" scale guitar and it's friggin- tight as fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck)

[action=Naren]expects one of the insane members of this board to come on and say "What are you talking about?! A .59 in B would be so floppy! I use a .175 gauge for my low B on my 28.5" scale 7 string." [/action]


----------



## TheCopeOfHeaven (Jul 26, 2007)

mat091285 said:


> Any Idea where the 7th Heaven Ibanez Video can be viewed?



*here*


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 26, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> All of his LACS 7's are 27", so probably.



Are they? I could've sworn his early one's were 25.5"  I could be wrong though.


----------



## mat091285 (Jul 26, 2007)

Many Thanks Seven Strings  



sevenstrings7 said:


> *here*


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 26, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> Are they? I could've sworn his early one's were 25.5"  I could be wrong though.



Well, his old ESP guitars weren't 27", so that may be true. I'm just pretty sure that every LACS he's gotten for quite some time now has been at least 27".


----------



## Pauly (Jul 26, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> Are they? I could've sworn his early one's were 25.5"  I could be wrong though.



Me too. Best way to find out is ask a couple of the guys on here that actually have Dino's old FF LACS 7s.


----------



## Leon (Jul 26, 2007)

that's a hot gutiar!


----------



## mat091285 (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Tom .. was wondering do you know where we can see Dino's old ESP? I think i saw he used one on the first live show on the FF Digiconnectivity ?  



TomAwesome said:


> Well, his old ESP guitars weren't 27", so that may be true. I'm just pretty sure that every LACS he's gotten for quite some time now has been at least 27".


----------



## CLONE (Jul 26, 2007)

Dino's early 7 was 25,5.
I think he changed to 27 in 2001/2002


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 26, 2007)

Rather... after Digimortal...



mat091285 said:


> Hi Tom .. was wondering do you know where we can see Dino's old ESP? I think i saw he used one on the first live show on the FF Digiconnectivity ?



YouTube - Fear Factory - Self Bias Resistor



he switched to Ibanez .. hmm well dont remember when


----------



## SeanC (Jul 26, 2007)

Man the Xiphos looks so right as a 7. They damn well better make a production model as a 7. And I love the satin finish on that. Satin > gloss.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 26, 2007)

mat091285 said:


> Hi Tom .. was wondering do you know where we can see Dino's old ESP? I think i saw he used one on the first live show on the FF Digiconnectivity ?



I remember seeing it on one of the live songs on that DVD, so yeah, probably.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow, that Self Bias Resistor vid reminded me of how much Ive outgrown Fear Factory..


----------



## Rick (Jul 26, 2007)

He switched to Ibanez in 1995, I believe. 

I talked to Dino yesterday and he said Ibanez is considering making the 7 string Xiphos a production model.


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 26, 2007)

Rick always gets the fun 

I bet Dino will send you one 



rg7420user said:


> He switched to Ibanez in 1995, I believe.
> 
> I talked to Dino yesterday and he said Ibanez is considering making the 7 string Xiphos a production model.



I would say 96....


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jul 26, 2007)

Can anyone even see a pickup selector on Dino's Xiphos? It looks like he just has a volume knob.

I would so get a fucking Xiphos 7 if/when they come out.


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## skinhead (Jul 26, 2007)

That xiphos looks amazing, nice paint too.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 26, 2007)

I'd be all over an XPT7.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 26, 2007)

I'd bite on that in a 7, hell yeah. Pickup selector looks kinda wierd down there if that is indeed it. Could aways use a push/push or push/pull on the volume for pickup selection ala Lynch guitars if you wanna keep it clean looking without knobs in wierd places.


----------



## Rusty_cooley702 (Jul 26, 2007)

goddamn dino is one of the best rythym players ive seen hes got awsome picking chops


----------



## Rick (Jul 27, 2007)

Shit, that would be fucking amazing if Dino sent me one. 

You might be right, Sebastian, it probably was 1996. I'm gonna pre-order the album as soon as I'm done here.


----------



## Variant (Jul 27, 2007)

Dunno if this has been mentioned but Mohamed from Necrophagist has a LACS seven-string Xiphos as well, black I believe. Saw the pictures somewhere over at the Jemsite.


----------



## Kotex (Jul 27, 2007)

^Yep, that one is pretty awesome too.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 27, 2007)

I've already said to my fiancee that if they make a Xiphos 7 with a reverse headstock I'm buying it. She's 100% happy about that too, as she think's Dino's & Mohammed's look cool. I love that woman sooo much!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 27, 2007)

Variant said:


> Dunno if this has been mentioned but Mohamed from Necrophagist has a LACS seven-string Xiphos as well, black I believe. Saw the pictures somewhere over at the Jemsite.



Yep, someone posted that pic here too.


----------



## 220BX (Jul 27, 2007)

here's muhammed's ! 










they should seriously think of making production model soon!


----------



## Ryan (Jul 27, 2007)

Someone should PM the thread location to the guys that run the Ibanez forum. Supposedly, the net demand for the RG8 pushed it into production.


----------



## 7slinger (Jul 27, 2007)

220BX said:


>



that is tight as fuck, I generally stick to strat shapes (I've owned 1 LP copy in 20 years, the rest strat shapes), but I'd buy that, can't decide if I like it in black or Dino red better


----------



## lailer75 (Jul 27, 2007)

jet black would be cool, flat black just looks blah


----------



## starsnuffer (Jul 27, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Someone should PM the thread location to the guys that run the Ibanez forum. Supposedly, the net demand for the RG8 pushed it into production.



And the net sales of the RG8 will put it out of production next year and it'll be the last time Ibanez listens to consumer demand.

-W


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 27, 2007)

starsnuffer said:


> And the net sales of the RG8 will put it out of production next year and it'll be the last time Ibanez listens to consumer demand.
> 
> -W



Remember Ibanez discontinued the Universe for a year due to poor sales. Get a big band behind the 8 string and it'll take off.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 27, 2007)

starsnuffer said:


> And the net sales of the RG8 will put it out of production next year and it'll be the last time Ibanez listens to consumer demand.
> 
> -W



A year is more than enough time for me to buy a Xiphos 7.


----------



## Cancer (Jul 27, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> I've already said to my fiancee that if they make a Xiphos 7 with a reverse headstock I'm buying it. She's 100% happy about that too, as she think's Dino's & Mohammed's look cool. I love that woman sooo much!




It's gotta look the same though, I would want an ebony board, and the actives. They can keep the reverse faux pearl inlays and the rosewood board....


.....or at least the inlays on the Xiphos 6.


----------



## CrashRG (Jul 27, 2007)

It doesnt really suprise me that Ibanez would discontinue the RG8 after a year.......I haven't had the chance to play one, but it really seems to me that its kinda useless.......I've watched the vids of Dino playin his, and I've seen Meshuggah play theirs....and it just seems like all that low string is good for is boom boom chugga chugga. Who else in the music world uses them and sounds different from Dino and Mesh? Not trying to be argumentative, just wanting to hear it used in a different fashion. I know people probably say the same shit about 7 strings, but you can form chords with that 7th string......can you really form chords with a low F, F#? I don't really know cause I havent played one......it just kinda confuses me.

P.S. I would take one of those crazy ass Xiphos though........and I'm generally not into odd shapes, but that thing is killer. I'll take a dark wood stain finish please...............


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 27, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> He switched to Ibanez in 1995, I believe.
> 
> I talked to Dino yesterday and he said Ibanez is considering making the 7 string Xiphos a production model.



    We can only hope!!! I would be all over that!


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 28, 2007)

That is some killer riffing and soloing, amazing drummer as well. That Xiphos looks killer, hope they make them.


----------



## charles22880 (Jul 28, 2007)

i still dont understand why ibanez does not have a custom shop, only for the big wigs which is fucking warped in my opinion, they would make money especially from some folks on this forum, that 7-string xyphos muhommad has(even though the dude is a prima-donna) is great, im just going to have ran make me one.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 28, 2007)

Ibanez probably just isn't willing to hire a full crew of luthiers to build the axes, I can't imagine that they have many there and would easily get overburdened. But yeah, they could make some moolah off of it.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 28, 2007)

It would be cool, but it would also probably be ridiculously overpriced like the ESP custom shop. You'd probably be better off going with Chris Woods or someone similar. I know Woods isn't doing customs right now, but still.


----------



## Jesus (Aug 30, 2007)

220BX said:


> here's muhammed's !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man that's killer. I'd even take one with the Necrophagist inlay


----------



## soldierkahn (Aug 30, 2007)

Now ive NEVER liked any weird shaped guitars, and it took me FOREVER to get into seven strings, but to be perfectly honest, if they made a production model of the Xiphos 7 in satin black, AND they used the Edge LoPro like they do on Dinos, ill buy one. Dont care about the fretboard, or inlays, but that trem is a necessity!! I share Dino's passion for that trem....it just feels right. And I would hope that since its mahogany that theyd use either the new blackouts on it, or EMGs. NO PASSIVE ELECTRONICS!

that is all


----------



## technomancer (Aug 30, 2007)

Guess you won't be buying one then as there's no way in hell they'll put a LoPro on a new guitar, they've been replaced by the Edge Pro.


----------



## soldierkahn (Aug 30, 2007)

unfortunately true.....


----------



## Rick (Aug 31, 2007)

As far as I know, it's still under consideration.


----------



## soldierkahn (Aug 31, 2007)

i would scream from the mountain tops EDGE LOPRO!!!! Too bad they wont listen.....

then again, Dino has the same passion for them that i do.....


----------



## Apophis (Aug 31, 2007)

If Ibanez will make production Xiphos7 it's gonna be the next good step after the RG2228. I really hope they make this next step  for all of us


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 1, 2007)

I do as well. I hope they offer some good colors instead of just BLACK on the XPT7. 

I am the ONLY one that would like to see Royal Blue, aka RG1527 on it. BCH would do fine. BlackCH would be amazing. 

I'm gonna go now.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow, that song is so much better without the vocals. I remembered hearing it on their myspace and thinking it was fucking lame, but listening to that jam session between Dino and Yeung...DAMN! [And I didn't know Dino could solo...haha]

But yeah, I'd KILL for a Xiphos 7, especially if it had a Lo-Pro Edge.


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 10, 2007)

I think tommy vext is the fuckin shit, a much better vocalist than most crap that's out there at the moment


----------



## The Hiryuu (Sep 10, 2007)

I just think his vocal style makes the music sound more generic and metalcore-ish than it is. It's not a bad voice (His clean vocals are good), just don't like how it fits in the context.


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 10, 2007)

ah ok i understand what u're saying, and yeah i guess i agree. it's still great music though, i've just ordered the album


----------



## Groff (Sep 10, 2007)

The Hiryuu said:


> I just think his vocal style makes the music sound more generic and metalcore-ish than it is. It's not a bad voice (His clean vocals are good)





That's the first thing I thought when I heard him scream. It sounded like pretty much every other screamer that's in a metal-core band. Not to say Divine Heresy is metal-core... But the voice reminds me too much of it.

I love his clean voice, He has a good sense of melody, and has a power that puts many new-commers to shame.

At least he's not whining like a baby. (Thank GOD)


----------

